# [X11/kde] Dyskusja o przyszłym kde w wersji 4.

## arsen

Przeszukując sieć napotkałem na kilka screenshotów kde4, niektóre prezentują się bardzo dobrze, myśle że może to zrewolucjonizować desktop w systemie linux. Oto linki do screenshotów. Co o tym myślicie ?. Proponuje by w tym wątku wypowiadać się o tym kde.

http://img396.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kdemockup7sj.swf

http://img4.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mainmockup8xy.jpg

http://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mockup13sz.png

http://img382.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ksnapshot7qe.swf

http://img125.imageshack.us/my.php?image=xegldappcrash5nb.jpg

http://aseigo.bddf.ca/dms/32/209_kicker4transparentfloatingexpa.gif

http://aseigo.bddf.ca/dms/32/248_codeine_chooser.png

http://aseigo.bddf.ca/dms/32/222_kfd-vidplayer.png

http://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktop1vn.jpg

http://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot15b4mg.png

http://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot15a3vd.png

http://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=search2zq.png

http://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?image=konqui20yd.png

http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/3369/paneldragndrop5uk.gif

http://img335.imageshack.us/my.php?image=taskmockupback36rr.png

http://img349.imageshack.us/my.php?image=taskmockupbacknotif10ni.png

http://img309.imageshack.us/my.php?image=taskmockupbacknotif38rw.png

----------

## szolek

Na mnie to robi wrażenie niemałe. Naprawdę jest co chwalić. Jeszcze szczypta wydajności i jestem za.

----------

## n3rd

Ciekawe jakie wymagania będzie to miało odnośnie konfiguracji sprzętowej   :Shocked:  Podobno Qt 4 jest bardzo silnie optymalizowana i znacznie szybsza od Qt 3.X. Screeny są powalające... chyba faktycznie czeka nas mała rewolucja   :Laughing: 

Ciekawe co na to developerzy gnoma   :Cool: 

pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## ruffboy

jesli to naprawde bedzie tak wygladalo na slabszych sprzetach http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/3369/paneldragndrop5uk.gif

to szykuje sie rewolucja... efekty przejrzystosc powalajaca...

----------

## naresh

Slinka mi ciekla i bez tych screenow. Ale a co do KDE4 to nie tyle samo w sobie KDE4 jest rewolucja a juz QT4 daje naprawde przeogromne mozliwosci... KDE tylko wykorzysta je w pelnej krasie... Tylko co mnie zaciekawilo... Otoz kicker wyglada troche jak skrypt dla karamby... http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=14386 czyzby developerzy wzorowali sie na tym? Pozatym na jednym screenie jest odjechane kicker, a na drugim jest juz zwykly i wszystko wyglada jak w standardowym KDE3... A jesli chodzi o QT4 i QT3 to mialem okazje pisac w oparciu o obie te biblioteki, identyczne aplikacjie i ta oparta o QT4 dzialal (tak mi sie wydaje) szybciej...

----------

## n3rd

 *naresh wrote:*   

> Slinka mi ciekla i bez tych screenow. Ale a co do KDE4 to nie tyle samo w sobie KDE4 jest rewolucja a juz QT4 daje naprawde przeogromne mozliwosci... KDE tylko wykorzysta je w pelnej krasie...

 Bardzo zgadzam się z tą opinią i jednocześnie raczej nie widzę sensu migracji np. z fvwm-crystal na KDE 4 tylko dla kilku bajerów. W Crystalu mam wiele aplikacji napisanych w Qt i cieszy mnie to, że wersja qt 4 przyczyni się jeszcze bardziej do poprawy szybkości ich działania... ale migracja na KDE?   :Laughing:  raczej to nie dla mnie...

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## Poe

hm, WYGLĄDA to naprawde ciekawie i rewolucyjnie, ale dlaczego niektore detale sa dla mnie razaco podobne do windowsaXP jak dla mnie za mocno,np na jednym ze screenow menu u góry i "Start" byl rozwijany i ksztalt mial niemal taki sam jak std w wXP, takie dzielenie na 2 kolumny itp.. jezeli w wiekszosci jest to zasluga qt4 to jestem pod wrazeniem mozliwosci tego specyfiku i na przyszlosc bedzie procentowac LADNYMI programami. mam nadzieje, ze rownie funkcjonalnymi.

----------

## rasheed

Należy wspomnieć, że to tylko pomysły (poza kickerem?) i prawdopodobnie KDE 4.0 będzie wyglądało zupełnie inaczej  :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Większość z tych ulepszeń mi się nie podoba. One chyba celują w początkujących użytkowników a ja takim nie jestem. Mi są zupełnie nie potrzebne wszelkie wyskakujące dymki i okienka bo i tak wiem co u mnie gdzie siedzi. KDE mam okrojone i zminimalizowane i nie lubię cukierkowych efektów. Lubię ciemne tematy, wystroje... ale to kwestia konfiguracji.

Jeśli nowe KDE będzie szybciutko chodzić to bardzo się ucieszę. Naprawdę lubię ten WM/GDM, za jego funkcjonalność, konfigurowalność i - w miarę potrzeb - bajery, lub prostotę. KDE to moje główne środowisko pracy i rozrywki na desktopie. Pewnie, że korzystam może z 20% jego możliwości, ale to mój wybór i moja potrzeba. Nawet ikon na pulpicie nie mam, bo nie lubię. 

Ale to mi się bardzo podoba: http://img125.imageshack.us/my.php?image=xegldappcrash5nb.jpg Super!

----------

## n3rd

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Większość z tych ulepszeń mi się nie podoba. One chyba celują w początkujących użytkowników a ja takim nie jestem. Mi są zupełnie nie potrzebne wszelkie wyskakujące dymki i okienka bo i tak wiem co u mnie gdzie siedzi. 

 Nie jestem zwolennikiem KDE.. razi mnie jego bizantyjski styl.. ale w tym wypadku popieram zaproponowane zmiany - dzięki nim KDE (i linuks) stanie się jeszcze bardziej konkurencyjne wobec Windoza.. Te wszelkie zbyteczne wodotryski będą bardzo przyciągać nowe osoby i zachęcać do migracji na Linuksa.

pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## Eeeyeore

Co mi to longhornem/vista traci - i pomimo wielu fajnych wizualnych efektow, ot chocby z tym podartym okienkiem, to jednak wlos się jezy, kiedy mysle o sprzecie jaki bedzie wymagany do odpalenia tego cuda.

Kde - choc najbardziej zarloczne jesli chodzi o zasoby zawsze mialo taka zalete, ze wygrywalo w szysbkosci dzialania z M$ (chodzi mi o relacje pomiedzy posiadanym sprzetem a wydajnoscia srodowiska graficznego)

W 2001 roku Kde na compach p3 550/vs 256 ram dzialalo przwoicie podczas gdy xp juz nie.

Ta sama sytuacja jest dzisiaj, a mam mozliwosc co kompilacja (xbetas-forum) porownywania viste z moim kde 3.4.x to jest to tragedia (slimak to najdelikatniejsze okreslenie). I glupio by bylo zeby ludzie od KDE wpadli w ta sama zasadzke nakrecania rynku sprzetu i maniany ktora odwala m$ (to samo Apple - Panther bez 512-1024 ram to nieporozumienie). Dla mnie mniej jest istotny jest wyglad co funkcjonalnosc i szybkosc dzialania, bo przeciez komp nie moze byc wolniejszy od czlowieka. I nic bardziej nie wkurza.

Albo to moze my zle myslimy... tyle ze w Polska zarabia sie 1:10 tego co "w cywilizowanej europie", a obecnie komp 4Ghz/2 Gb ram grafika 256Mb z monitorem 24' (prawie standard w Niemczech) jest poza naszym zasiegiem finansowym.

Ladne ale przegiete

Pozdro...wiam

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Łoł...  :Very Happy:  Wygląda naprawdę super! Jeśli na dodatek będzie chodzić szybciej niż (lub przynajmniej tak samo szybko) trójka to będzie milutko.  :Very Happy: 

 *Poe wrote:*   

> niektore detale sa dla mnie razaco podobne do windowsaXP jak dla mnie za mocno,np na jednym ze screenow menu u góry i "Start" byl rozwijany i ksztalt mial niemal taki sam jak std w wXP, takie dzielenie na 2 kolumny itp.

 Hehe... W/g mnie te dwie kolumny to jedna z najprzyjemniejszych rzeczy wprowadzonych w Windowsie XP. Miło będzie to zobaczyć w KDE.  :Smile: 

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> Coś mi to longhornem/vista traci

 Co niektórzy złośliwcy mówią, że to wlaśnie interfejs Visty był robiony od kalki KDE.  :Wink: 

Ciekawe ile się to będzie kompilowało... Trójeczka u mnie 22 godzinki...  :Cool: 

----------

## no4b

Wszystko w miarę ok, tylko kicker beznadziejnie brzydki.

----------

## argasek

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> Co� mi to longhornem/vista traci - i pomimo wielu fajnych wizualnych efektow, ot chocby z tym podartym okienkiem, to jednak wlos się jezy, kiedy mysle o sprzecie jaki bedzie wymagany do odpalenia tego cuda.
> 
> 

 

Myślę, że niespecjalnie wielki. Nie wiem ile wersji KDE zdarzyło Ci się testować i używać, mnie generalnie sporo, m.in. KDE 1, 2.0, i obecne 3.x, łącznie częstokroć z pośrednimi betami typu 1.92 itp. Skok wzrostu wydajności w stosunku z KDE 2 do KDE 3 był naprawdę duży i nie piszę tego bynajmniej na bazie odczucia, które zrodziło się po wymianie procesora - mówię o tym samym sprzęcie, a różnej wersji software'u.

Oczywiście wiadomo, że KDE czy Gnome nie są środowiskami pulpitu do odpalania na konfiguracji typu P166 i 32MB RAM; ale XP też nie jest. Od tego są inne, lżejsze menagery okien, przy których z kolei porównanie prędkości pracy np. Windows98 vs X.org+WindowMaker wypada na zdecydowaną korzyść tego drugiego (moje subiektywne odczucie).

Zwróć także uwagę, że wszystkie nowoczesne rozwiązania graficzne (zarówno Cairo, jak i Arthur) opierają lub będą opierały swoje renderowanie na frontendach GLowych. Dlaczego jest to takie ważne i jak wiąże się z wykorzystaniem potencjału używanych obecnie (w miażdżącej większości - wcale niedrogich!) kart graficznych, proponuję przeczytać w tym doskonałym artykule, przetłumaczonym przez Daniela Kocia.

Zresztą, jeżeli kiedykolwiek coś programowałeś, to zdajesz sobie sprawę jaka jest różnica w czasie przerysowania jednego ekranu przy akceleracji 2D i 3D, to wiesz o czym mówię. (Dla mniej zorientowanych: piszę tutaj o wykorzystaniu możliwości 3D OpenGL do renderowania zawartości _2D_, a nie o konstrukcji czegoś na kształt Looking Glass).

Odnośnie samych screenów, kilka pomysłów podoba mi się, kilka mniej. Ktośtam wspominał o podobieństwie jednego z nich do jakiegoś komponentu SuperKaramby; FYI - AFAIK, SuperKaramba ma być domyślnie zintegrowana z KDE4.

----------

## _troll_

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Odnośnie samych screenów, kilka pomysłów podoba mi się, kilka mniej. Ktośtam wspominał o podobieństwie jednego z nich do jakiegoś komponentu SuperKaramby; FYI - AFAIK, SuperKaramba ma być domyślnie zintegrowana z KDE4.

 owszem - ma byc. ale co z tego, skoro polowa theme'sow superkaramby to gnioty??

- zajmuja czas procesora, gdy nie trzeba

- praktycznie zaden nie ma mozliwosci konfiguracji

- konczy sie na edycji skryptow

- edycja jest czesto uciazliwa, bo autorzy kompletnie nie przemysleli, jak to ma wygaldac

z trzema tematami karamby (liquid weather, romld2 i systemmon) zajecie procka zawiera staly narzut 6%. do tego co chwila bezsenswone update'y tekstow, ktore albo zmieniaja sie co kilka tygodni, albo wcale...

szkoda... wielka szkoda...

PS. tak - jestem 'rozgoryczony', ale robie cos w tym kierunku -> pisze tutorial 'jak to robic dobrze z superkaramba', bo krew mnei zalewa. znajdzie sie ktos chetny na tlumaczenie na angielski?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## psycepa

@troll:

w zasadzie to moge przetlumaczyc  :Smile: ))

nuke_usun_to[at]chrome.pl

(w godzinach "biurowych"  :Wink: )

----------

## patpi

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Mi są zupełnie nie potrzebne wszelkie wyskakujące dymki i okienka bo i tak wiem co u mnie gdzie siedzi. KDE mam okrojone i zminimalizowane i nie lubię cukierkowych efektów.(...) Pewnie, że korzystam może z 20% jego możliwości, ale to mój wybór i moja potrzeba.

 

a o SimpleKDE slyszales?

----------

## BeteNoire

Tak, ale póki co "emerge kdebase-startkde + emerge różne moje dodatki" mnie zadowala. Po prostu wyłączyłem zbędne bajerki.

----------

## argasek

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *argasek wrote:*   Odnośnie samych screenów, kilka pomysłów podoba mi się, kilka mniej. Ktośtam wspominał o podobieństwie jednego z nich do jakiegoś komponentu SuperKaramby; FYI - AFAIK, SuperKaramba ma być domyślnie zintegrowana z KDE4. owszem - ma byc. ale co z tego, skoro polowa theme'sow superkaramby to gnioty??
> 
> 

 

Może mam złe podejście, ale wydaje mi się że Python to nie najszczęśliwszy wybór po prostu.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PS. tak - jestem 'rozgoryczony', ale robie cos w tym kierunku -> pisze tutorial 'jak to robic dobrze z superkaramba', bo krew mnei zalewa. znajdzie sie ktos chetny na tlumaczenie na angielski?
> 
> 

 

Ja mogę  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Zwróć także uwagę, że wszystkie nowoczesne rozwiązania graficzne (zarówno Cairo, jak i Arthur) opierają lub będą opierały swoje renderowanie na frontendach GLowych.
> 
> 

 

i tego się najbardziej obawiam...  :Sad: 

choć mam cichą nadzieję, że ATI wypuści w końcu jakąś dobrą wersję sterowników (dobra - ze wsparciem więcej niż jednego X-serwera na raz). Bo jak nie, to albo ja będę mógł używać kompa, albo żona. O przełączaniu pomiędzy sesjami będziemy mogli wtedy zapomnieć (teraz jest: kto pierwszy, ten ma openGL, drugia osoba jest bez akceleracji).

a jak nie, to ATI pójdzie w piach  :Smile: ) i przeproszę się z Nvidią

----------

## naresh

Screeny sa tylko dodatkowymi mozliwosciami dla KDE4... podejzewam ze w nowym KDE bedzie mozna wszystko doprowadzic m/w do wygladu poczciwego KDE 3.x co bedzie sie wiazalo z zwiekszeniem wydajnosci... jesli glupi WinShit XP ma mozliwosc wylaczenia cienia dla menu start (malo to daje ale mozna to zrobic) to KDE na 100% pozwoli wylaczyc wszystkie te "wodotryski" a jak juz wczesniej ktos napisal... one maja przyciagnac nowych uzytkownikow a nie uprzyjemniac zabawe starym wygom  :Smile: 

----------

## keman

 *naresh wrote:*   

> [...]one maja przyciagnac nowych uzytkownikow a nie uprzyjemniac zabawe starym wygom 

 

Wiesz, nie generalizowałbym aż do tego stopnia, bo to juz tylko i wyłącznie zależy od upodobań użytkownika  :Wink: 

Mnie osobiście te screeny sie bardzo podobają, zobaczymy co z tego bedzie, ciągle myśle czy nie zrezygnowac z FVWM na rzecz KDE, a "czwórka" może o tym właśnie zadecydować...

[OT] Czy tylko ja niewidze polskich znaków ? Kodowanie mam dobrze ustawione.... [/OT]

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

psycepa i argasek : thx! chetnie skorzystam!! wciaz jest to piesn przyszlosci, ale regularnie dotykana  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## naresh

Mysle ze screeny wyrwane z kontekstu moga byc mylne... daje rozne arty i tematy na roznych forach... niektore screeny to w sumie koncepty bardziej... jak to bedzie wygladac w realu to ciezko powiedziec  :Smile: 

http://www.angelfire.com/ex2/foss/etched_glass_kde/

http://kde-artists.org/main/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,54/expv,0/topic,202.msg1029

http://diary.e-gandalf.net/?p=69

Nie znam czeskiego ale tu screeny sa fajne:

http://www.abclinuxu.cz/clanky/bezpecnost/kde-4.0-plasma

W sumie to narazie tyle...

----------

## Belliash

Noo dobra chlopaki.

Wyskakiwac mi tu z ebuilda  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arsen

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> Noo dobra chlopaki.
> 
> Wyskakiwac mi tu z ebuilda 

 

do kde4 ?  :Very Happy: , chyba że svnową wersję sobie zainstalujesz, jak w ogóle ci się skompiluje  :Very Happy: 

----------

## naresh

Myslalem troche nad ta wersja svn... ale wole poczekac na pierwsze wersje testowe...

----------

## arsen

 *naresh wrote:*   

> Myslalem troche nad ta wersja svn... ale wole poczekac na pierwsze wersje testowe...

 

wersja svn nie nadaje się w ogóle do użytku z tego co na razie poczytałem w sieci, zaczynając właśnie od problemów z kompilacją po segfaulty już skompilowanego kodu. Myśle że wraz z wyjściem kde 3.5 pisanie kodu dla kde4 nabierze rozpędu, developerzy nie ukrywają że kde 3.5 ma być ostatnią wersją przed kde4.

----------

## qermit

Ja mam nadzieję że kde4 będę mógł odpalić na moim kompie zaniedługo (z naciskiem na odpalić) i że kde nie będzie za mnie myśleć.

----------

## naresh

Jak to juz napisane jest w wczesniejszych postach biblioteka QT4 jest naprawde szybsza, daje wiecej mozliwosci manipulacji i nie tylko... wiec podejzewam ze jak bedzie ci kde4 mulilo to wylaczysz pare wodotryskow i bedzie wszystko ladnie chulac... a napewno kde4 nie bedzie mialo takich wymagan jak vista (ktore jak wiemy sa juz wyzsze niz dla XP)

----------

## arsen

Oto najnowsze shoty z kde4

http://img377.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ojaniemimockup6ay5nb.png

http://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fullrender7la.png

----------

## pwe

w pierwszym to zielone "menu" troche się źle kojarzy   :Wink:  a w drugim to nedzą ogólna jeśli chodzi o calość. Na poprzednich screenach lepiej było.

----------

## BeteNoire

W ogóle jakieś takie... Vistowe to jest... Ale nic to, wszystko idzie dostosować do swych potrzeb.

----------

## qermit

Ja bym powiedział raczej że to Wiśta (i cały Win$hit) idzie w kierunku kde. Oni kopjują żywcem wszystko to co zostało już stworzone (ale się do tego nie przyznają)

----------

## crs

Panowie, spokojnie. To co arsen pokazał w pierwszym poście to były grafiki komputerowe. Obrazy stworzone po to by kreować wyobrażenie, koncepcje kde4. To jak ono będzie wyglądać (oprócz znacznego uproszczenia interface) nie jest jeszcze do konca pewne. O interface i kilku innych rzeczach można poczytać tutaj: http://zdzichubg.jogger.pl/comment.php?eid=137997&startid=0 i oczywiście na odnośnikach tej strony. Na kde4 przyjdzie jeszcze długo poczekać. Po 3.5 na 100% wyjdzie jeszcze conajmniej jedna, moze dwie, wersje poprawiające błędy (3.5.1, 3.5.2, itp).

SuperKabamra i kde są już połączone. Nie pamiętam w dokładnie jakiej paczce kde siedzi ten wodotrysk, ale w przyszłościowych wydaniach kde będzie on miał spore znaczenie.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## _troll_

 *crs wrote:*   

> SuperKabamra i kde są już połączone. Nie pamiętam w dokładnie jakiej paczce kde siedzi ten wodotrysk, ale w przyszłościowych wydaniach kde będzie on miał spore znaczenie.

 kdeutils

PS. kde nie przejdzie na gtk - i dziekujmy developerom!

PS2. kde od 4.0 bedzie dla *nixow, ms windows XX, a takze na mac osx (jakkolwiek mac osx to po prostu freebsd, to systemem wyswietlania grafiki nie jest xfree/xorg, wiec w tym przypadku podaje sie jako odrebny system  :Wink:  ). chcialbym zobaczyc gnome, z jego wsyzstkimi cydacznymi bibliotekami, na tylu platformach...   :Twisted Evil: 

:: edit ::

pomylilem watek z przypisem o gtk  :Wink: ))) ale wciaz pasuje do dyskusji, wiec potraktujcie to jako lekkie OT - z gory sorry  :Wink: 

:: end ::

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Belliash

To podajcie linka do jakiegos SVNa z KDE 4, bo na SVNie jaki znalazlem na kde.org jest tylko do 3.5 :/.

Sam jestem programista, chetnie se przejrze kod  :Razz: 

----------

## blork

Witam

A czy wiadomo coś już jak w KDE 4 będzie wygladał Konqueror ? Czy nadal będzię to przeglądarka www i file manager w jednym ? Moim zdaniem developerzy KDE powinni skupić się tylko na jednym zadaniu w przypadku tego programu.

----------

## arsen

 *blork wrote:*   

> Witam
> 
> A czy wiadomo coś już jak w KDE 4 będzie wygladał Konqueror ? Czy nadal będzię to przeglądarka www i file manager w jednym ? Moim zdaniem developerzy KDE powinni skupić się tylko na jednym zadaniu w przypadku tego programu.

 

nie zgadzam się, wiele osób korzysta z konquerora jako filemenagera oraz przeglądarki, sam tak robie od niedawna i bardzo mi to pasuje. Co do svn-a i kde....na forums.gentoo.org jest gdzieś wątek z ebuildami do svn-owych wersji kde.

----------

## crs

 *blork wrote:*   

> Witam
> 
> A czy wiadomo coś już jak w KDE 4 będzie wygladał Konqueror ? Czy nadal będzię to przeglądarka www i file manager w jednym ? Moim zdaniem developerzy KDE powinni skupić się tylko na jednym zadaniu w przypadku tego programu.

 

Przeczytaj zawartość strony z odnośnikami, do której link podałem post (mój) wcześniej (eng). Wyjaśniona jest tam kwestia usabillity i fakt dlaczego _chcą_ rozbić konq na osobne aplikacje. Czytałem to dość dawno temu więc mogę się rozmijać lekko w zeznaniach.

Inna sprawa. web browser i file manager w jednym programie to za duzy problem. Klopotliwe, a wrecz niemozliwe jest zrobienie kilku rzeczy konfiguracyjnych (w obecnych wersjach), takich jak:

- osobne strony startowe (chcemy by nowy tab w wb (web browser) otwierał się pusty, a w fm (file manager) w $HOME;

- oddzielne ustawienia paneli. Nie można aktualnie zrobić by dla różnych profili mieć różne ustawienia paneli;

- i jeszcze kilka drobniejszych, abstrahujac juz od trudnosci w utrzymaniu takiej aplikacji.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Fajnie by bylo gdyby uproscili KMaila. Chodzi mi tu glownie o tozsamosci. Troche to przebajerowane jest  :Confused:  , a i tak przy posiadaniu kilku (taa... mam zwielokrotnienie osobowosci  :Very Happy:  ) nie chce to dzialac poprawnie - no chyba ze cos przeoczylem...  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Fajnie by bylo gdyby uproscili KMaila. Chodzi mi tu glownie o tozsamosci. Troche to przebajerowane jest  , a i tak przy posiadaniu kilku (taa... mam zwielokrotnienie osobowosci  ) nie chce to dzialac poprawnie - no chyba ze cos przeoczylem... 

 

hmmm. ja używam z 4 albo 5 tożsamości i nigdy nie zauważyłem problemów z działaniem (no - jedyny jest taki, że zawsze ustawia się domyślna tożsamość i kmail nie potrafi zgadnąć, której mam teraz ochotę użyć   :Cool: )

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *raku wrote:*   

> hmmm. ja używam z 4 albo 5 tożsamości i nigdy nie zauważyłem problemów z działaniem (no - jedyny jest taki, że zawsze ustawia się domyślna tożsamość i kmail nie potrafi zgadnąć, której mam teraz ochotę użyć  )

 I to wlasnie doprowadza mnie do szewskiej pasji...  :Confused:  Moglby przestac zgadywac i zaczac sluchac uzytkownika...

----------

## arsen

ciakawy efekt:

http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/8809/kicker4transparentwninfomockup.gif

tego typu efekty z tego co wyczytałem będą wymagały na 100% compozite.

----------

## Raku

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>  *raku wrote:*   hmmm. ja używam z 4 albo 5 tożsamości i nigdy nie zauważyłem problemów z działaniem (no - jedyny jest taki, że zawsze ustawia się domyślna tożsamość i kmail nie potrafi zgadnąć, której mam teraz ochotę użyć  ) I to wlasnie doprowadza mnie do szewskiej pasji...  Moglby przestac zgadywac i zaczac sluchac uzytkownika...

 

ale mnie słucha - zawsze mam tą, którą ustawiłem jako domyślną   :Cool: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *raku wrote:*   

> ale mnie słucha - zawsze mam tą, którą ustawiłem jako domyślną  

  Hehe... mądrala...  :Wink:  Tak, ale takie przestawianie jest nieco męczące. Ja wolałbym rozwiązanie zastosowane w Evolution - wybieram wysłanie wiadomości z konta "x" to mam od razu tożsamość ustawioną dla konta "x" a nie "y". Wydaje mi się, że takie drobne udogonienie nie stanowiłoby dla developerów KMaila problemu.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## crs

 *arsen wrote:*   

> ciakawy efekt:
> 
> http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/8809/kicker4transparentwninfomockup.gif
> 
> tego typu efekty z tego co wyczytałem będą wymagały na 100% compozite.

 

Wow! Przyjdzie nam poczekać pierw na stabilne compozite, a potem na pieniążki by zakupić mocną grafikę.  :Wink: 

----------

## naresh

 *crs wrote:*   

> Wow! Przyjdzie nam poczekać pierw na stabilne compozite, a potem na pieniążki by zakupić mocną grafikę. 

 

Ew. mozna wylaczyc efekty  :Smile: 

----------

## naresh

Dobra panowie znalazlem cos co moze zaostrzyc apetycik... tym razem screenow nie ma... ale sa ciekawe informacji na temat testow zuzycia pamieci przez kate w kde4

http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1094

Dla nieznajacych angielskiego wyjasnie:

narazie udalo im sie portowac istniejace kate na QT4. Autor napisal ze rezultaty sa niezle, majac na uwadze ze duzo rzeczy w tych bibliotekach nie dziala, nie dziala za dobrze, albo nie tak jak powinno... Wiec mimo tak "malego" wkladu w portowanie na QT4, rezultaty sa niezle...

----------

## indianiec

Wyszperane gdzieś tam zrzuty: http://vladoboss.softver.org.mk/mg2/index.php?list=5&page=1

trochę za słodko jak dla mnie   :Confused: 

----------

## gryhild1985

Ja bardzo chętni wrócę do kde, tylko niech zrobią je  :Smile: 

Zrzutki są niezłe a ja lubię jak coś powala na kolana  :Smile:  W końcu gapię się w to pół dnia  :Smile:  BYle jeszcze działało znoście, nawet szybko a tu mam drobne obawy, ale kto wie  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Yatmai

Rany, patrze na te screeny to mnie krew zalewa i cisną sie najgorsze obelgi.... Cukierkowa beznadzieja. Oby to nigdy nie weszło na stałe, bo wygląda naprawde badziewnie. Nie ważne kto od kogo ściąga, ale cholera mnie bierze na myśl, że Kde i Vista/Xp mają być tak podobne.

Poza tym, duuużo lepsze efekty imho daje Xgl + Kde 3.5 :]

----------

## arsen

To są mockupy, czyli to co się zrodziło grafikom w głowach za pomocą photoshopa/gimpa, jak to będzie wyglądać kto wie, póki co chyba bardziej kibicuje stonowanemu gnome niż kde, ale czas pokaże swoje.

----------

## rampage7

 *arsen wrote:*   

> To są mockupy, czyli to co się zrodziło grafikom w głowach za pomocą photoshopa/gimpa, jak to będzie wyglądać kto wie, póki co chyba bardziej kibicuje stonowanemu gnome niż kde, ale czas pokaże swoje.

 

Ja również kibicuję prostocie i estetyce interfejsu, ale wiekszość pomysłów oprócz bajeru, jest po prostu ekstremalnie użyteczna, albo po prostu powoduje że system jest bardziej intuicyjny - przecież czystą rewelacją są efekty jakie pokazuje XGL, wyłaniające się okna dialogowe, konfiguracja aplikacji znajdująca się od spodu okna, powiadomienia koło zegarka, klikalne "/" na paskach adresu, akcje na ikonach i cała masa innych pomysłów które najlepiej przegladnąć i ocenić na kde-look.org w odpwoiednim dziale.

W sumie to nie wiadomo co z tego wejdzie, co zostanie i jakie pomysły zostaną zaimplementowane. Bo na razie - co nie do wszystkich dociera - wszystkie cukierkowe screeny to efekty pracy w gimpie/photoshopie jak arsen napisał.

Same idee są przecież często rewelacyjne, tylko autorzy często przesadzają z cukierkowości całości - ale to jest przecież rzecz do skonfigurowania.

Jedno jest pewne:

- qt4 jest diabelsko szybkie. Zabiera mniej pamieci. Na każdym kroku będziemy korzystać ze sprzętowej akceleracji.

- niektóre dublujące się aplikacje zostaną połączone tak by stały się bardziej użyteczne. To jest oczywiste jak słońce by była jedna przegladarka do pdf, odf, ps i innych dokumentów i by był jeden plugin do konquerora.

- Plasma, pulpit rysowany z warstw, wykorzystywana akceleracja sprzętowa dla motywów karamby, obsługa motywów dashboarda z osx

Zapowiada się pięknie. Bajery zapewne będzie można wyłączyć, kolory skonfigurować jako stonowane, czy po prostu zainstalować tylko to co potrzebne - a wtedy KDE4 będzie na pewno szybsze od KDE3.

Różnica do Visty chyba jest głównie taka, że Vista będzie 4 razy bardziej wymagająca co do sprzętu od poprzenika - Windows XP.

W przypadku KDE wygląda na to, że wymagania względem KDE3 zbytnio się nie zwiększą.

----------

## binas77

Witam !!!

Odnalazłem daaaawno nie aktualizowany wątek i naszła mnie myśl taka: chociaż od czasu ostatniej wypowiedzi w nim minęło prawie półtora roku, chociaż KDE4 miało być odpowiedzią na vistę, zwykli userzy mogą dalej tylko o tym pomarzyć (chociaż vista staje się co raz bardziej znana).

Wiem, że istnieje overlay z kde4 (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-530111-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-kde4-start-0.html), ale nawet autor tego tematu pisze, że używamy go na własną odpowiedzialność... PS.: Nie wnikałem zbytnio w treść tego wątku, bo mój English jest... hmmm.

Moje pytanie do Was - towarzysze, rodacy - jest takie... czy ktoś z was wie co się dzieje na tym polu ?? Czy możemy się wkrótce spodziewać czegoś rozsądnego w portach ?? 

Odnawiam wątek, bo (w przeciwieństwie do niektórych) podoba mi się porządny WM - a obecne procesory pozwalają na wiele.

PZDR

Binaś

----------

## garwol

http://home.kde.org/~binner/kde4-live-dvd/ tu mozna sciagnac livecd. przetestowalem... jak narazie to prawie nic tam nie dziala, wszystko crashuje, i moim zdaniem wyglada beznadziejnie, jeszcze im duuzo brakuje do tego co na tych obrazkach z poczatku tematu    :Very Happy: 

----------

## joker

nie spodziewajmy sie cudow po wersji alpha.

co do wygladu, to jeszcze niewiele jest zrobione, laduja nowe ikonki co jakis czas i to tyle.

mimo ze kde 4.0 ma sie ukazac w pazdzierniku to wezmy pod uwage jeden fakt, na ktory malo osob zwraca uwage, a mianowicie nalezy rozroznic kde 4.0, a kde 4. nikt nie obiecywal, ze te wszystkie cuda pojawia sie juz w pierwszym wydaniu z serii 4.x.

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

## arek.k

Hehe, no @Raku, nareszcie ktoś to przeniósł do właściwego działu (od Paź 25, 2005)  :Wink: .

Oczywiście to nie wyrzut, tylko zwrócenie uwagi na fakt, od jak dawna czekamy na kde4. Mam tylko nadzieję, że dożyję wprowadzenia "stabilnej" wersji, no i oczywiście (co ważniejsze) mam nadzieję, że warto było tyle czasu czekać.

----------

